# Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken



## pyro (25. Juni 2013)

Ich hoffe ich mache mich nicht unbeliebt wenn ich nach besten Methoden frage um ein Tier zu killen... aber bei dem regnerischen Feuchten Wetter sehe ich keine andere Wahl.

Das bisschen was im Garten und Teich noch über ist nach dem Hageldesaster letzte Woche wird nun von einer Schar an Nachtschnecken gefressen. Mein Moorbeet ist keinen Quadratmeter gross und ich habe in den letzten 24h sicher 25 Nachtschnecken entfernt. 

Da es ständig feucht ist und regnet sieht man den Rasen mit braunen __ Schnecken überfüllt, ohne auf den Boden zu schauen ist es nicht mehr möglich im Rasen zu gehen ohne plötzlich mit einem Pflatsch eine Schnecke zu zertreten.

Schnecken die ich mit einem Stab aufspieße überleben das habe ich fast so den Eindruck. Salz wird bei dem feuchten Wetter abgewaschen bzw. die Schnecke verliert einiges an Schleim aber überlebt doch...

Gibt es evtl. auch etwas das ich am Gartenzaun anbringen kann und das wirksam als Schneckenbarriere dient damit von der Wiese kein Nachschub kommt???


----------



## turboduo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Hallo,

wir hatten mal so eine Schneckenfalle (Plastikgefäß offen aber mit Dach), das mit Bier gefüllt werden sollte. Hat ganz gut funktioniert.

Andreas


----------



## Moonlight (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Ja klar, dann rufen die eigenen __ Schnecken, entfernte Verwandte zum Feste auf.
Nee, die Bierfallen taugen nichts ... die ziehen Schnecken im Umkreis von mehreren hundert Metern an 
Dann trinke ich mein Bier lieber, als es den Schnecken hinzustellen ... denn das wird nicht wenig.
Je nach Gefäßgröße kann man das Bier alle 1-2Tage erneuern weil der Bottich voller Schnecken ist.

Bei so einer Schneckenplage hilft nur Schneckenkorn ... 

Ich überlege auch schon ob ich was kaufe ... die haben den ganzen Brokkoli weggefressen  und die Radieschen sehen auch nicht wie Radieschen aus ... völlig zerfressen und durchlöchert 

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Hallo, 
hab den Tip schon mal gegeben , Branntkalk bzw. Löschkalk zu verwenden . 
Guckt mal : 
http://www.hausgarten.net/gartenpflege/bodenpflege/branntkalk-fuer-garten.html

Ich sammel diese widerlichen, häßlichen, verfressenen __ Nacktschnecken einfach ein, in einem Eimer,
kipp ne Schippe Löschkalk drauf, und hin sind se !


----------



## derdirk (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Hallo pyro,

bin momentan auch sehr unzufrieden mit dem Schneckenbestand. Habe daher, wie alle Jahre wieder, mein bevorzugtes Schneckenkorn geholt. Funktioniert wirklich gut. Einfach ein paar Körner als quasi Barriere um Dein Moorbeet streuen.

Nehme von Neudorff das Ferramol Schneckenkorn (s. Bild)

Gruß Dirk


----------



## pyro (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Naja, aber dann muss ich mir 10 Kilo Schneckenkorn in den Garten werfen. Das will ich auch nicht unbedingt.

Bei mir im Garten wächst eh schon fast nix mehr, der Schnittlauch ist fast weggefressen und die Zwiebeln haben so gut wie keine Zwiebelstängerl mehr... und ich hatte dieses Jahr davon noch garnix auf dem Butterbrot!!!

Ich habe jetzt eine Rosenschere zu einer Nachtschneckennackenschnittschere umfunktioniert und festgestellt das diese getöteten __ Schnecken andere Schnecken anziehen...

Dennoch wäre auch interessant ob es was für den Zaun gäbe damit der Nachschub von der Wiese gestoppt werden kann.


----------



## derdirk (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

100 gramm sollten für ne woche reichen


----------



## Moonlight (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*



pyro schrieb:


> .. und ich hatte dieses Jahr davon noch garnix auf dem Butterbrot!!!



Ich glaube es wäre an der zeit, dass Du __ Brunnenkresse anbaust ... dann kannste den __ Schnecken auch den Schnittlauch gönnen 


Mandy


----------



## jolantha (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*



pyro schrieb:


> Naja, aber dann muss ich mir 10 Kilo Schneckenkorn in den Garten werfen.
> Dennoch wäre auch interessant ob es was für den Zaun gäbe damit der Nachschub von der Wiese gestoppt werden kann.


Hallo Pyro, 
hast Du meinen Link nicht angeklickt ? 
Du kannst am Zaun einen Streifen mit Branntkalk herstellen, die __ Schnecken kommen da nicht drüber .


----------



## rumbalotte (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Schneckenkorn nehme ich auch...allerdings von der Chemieklitsche aus Leverkusen 

Normalerweise stereue ich das erste Mal im März, hatte es dieses Jahr aber vergessen.

Nachdem es sich die schleimigen Kollegen aber schon in meinen Pflanzkörben im Teich bequem gemacht haben, habe ich das gaaaanz schnell nachgeholt.


----------



## lollo (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Hallo,

was sind denn Nachtschnecken, kommen die nur Nachts?

Wenn ihr allerdings __ Nacktschnecken meint, diese laufen hier auch am Tage. 

Hier gibt es einige Tips zur Bekämpfung.


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Moin!

Zum Thema Schneckenkorn: Das killt leider auch die nützlichen __ Schnecken (ja, die gibt es!).

Ausserdem hat das "freundliche" von Neudorff die hässliche Nebenwirkung, dass die Schnecken den starken Drang verspüren, sich ins Wasser zu stürzen und die toten Biester im Teich sind echt eklig. Abgesehen von dem Dreck, den man da gar nicht haben möchte.

Das aus der Chemiebude geht gar nicht, ich will doch meine Igel und __ Kröten nicht vergiften.

Ich bevorzuge immer noch die gute alte Spachtel-Methode "aus eins mach zwei".
Ansonsten lieber wie Jo: Sammeln und im Eimer vernichten. 

Es gibt übrigens sog. Schneckenzäune.

Edit: Lollo, die von dir verlinkte Seite ist ja wohl völlig unqualifiziert - da hat doch nur einer Sch... von anderen abgeschrieben. Den __ Tigerschnegel als Schädling einzustufen ist einfach nur dumm. Der frisst nämlich besonders gerne die Gelege von ? Richtig! Schnecken!


----------



## jolantha (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

---Bei mir waren es bis jetzt schon fast 500 , inklusive Nachwuchs, von 5 mm Länge, 
von meiner großen __ Hosta gestern Abend alleine 29 Stück gepult !


----------



## Mario09 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Huhu,

da ich auch vor dem selben Problem steh hab ich viel gegoogelt und bin auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen der sehr gut klingt ! 10 Schneckenkorn für Jahr reicht aus mit der Methode

Bin am Bauen und werde es Testen und die Tage berichten !

Video hier+Bauanleitung
http://youtu.be/fo_QS9k4HmU?t=2m


lg Mario


----------



## rumbalotte (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*



> Das aus der Chemiebude geht gar nicht, ich will doch meine Igel und __ Kröten nicht vergiften.
> 
> Ich bevorzuge immer noch die gute alte Spachtel-Methode "aus eins mach zwei".
> Ansonsten lieber wie Jo: Sammeln und im Eimer vernichten.
> ...




Naja, jeder hat da so seine Vorstellungen und da ich aus opt. Gründen keinen Schneckenzaun im Garten haben möchte, tagsüber arbeiten bin - die Vielfrasse also nicht händisch einsammeln kann - greife ich auf  "Chemie" zurück.

hier ein Ausszug aus der Beschreibung:

Das Umwelt-Plus: Igel, Vögel, Laufkäfer, Bienen, Regenwürmer und Haustiere werden geschont. Der Wirkstoff Eisen-Ortho-Phosphat zerfällt nach der Anwendung im Boden in seine natürlichen Komponenten Eisen und Phosphat, welche von den Pflanzenwurzeln als Nährstoffe aufgenommen werden.

ob´s stimmt...k.A.

Möchte aber acuh keine Diskussion Für und Wider Schneckenkorn lostreten.

Mist...irgendwie kriege ich das mit dem "Zitieren" nicht hin


----------



## mitch (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Hallo,

erst mal Nacktschnecke ist nicht gleich Nacktschnecke 

die "Bösen"
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanische_Wegschnecke​die "Guten"
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tigerschnegel

​also beim "_*killen*_" bitte genau hinsehen


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22308/?q=Tigerschnegel

seit dem ich das beachte hab ich nur ganz selten Probleme mit den Pflanzen, die __ Tigerschnegel gehen da normalerweise nicht ran - an die Spanier schon


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Henning rh

Das ist der gleiche Wirkstoff wie im Neudorff-Produkt - Eisen-III-Phoshphat. Neudorff behauptet dazu



> Die __ Schnecken ziehen sich zum Sterben in Verstecke im Erdboden zurück und verenden dort.



(Quelle)

Und das stimmt eben nicht. Die Biester versuchen, sich zu ertränken und das ist gerade bei kleinen Teichen nicht witzig. Nämlich weil z.B. die Wasserschnecken die toten Kollegen auffressen...

Und wie mehrfach erwähnt: Schneckenkorn erwischt auch die Guten :?


----------



## naturundkatzenhaus (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Hallo erst mal, war lange nicht mehr hier und habe als erstes mein "Lieblingsthema" gelesen.
Jahrelang habe ich gegen die Nacktschnecke gekämpft, Handarbeit, denn ich wollte wie Ihr auch, andere Tiere nicht gefährden. 
Wenn die Familie gemütlich auf der Terrasse zusammen saß, pirschte ich mit Taschenlampe, Schüppe und Eimer durch den Garten, um die Schleimer einzusammeln. 2 gefüllte 10 Liter Eimer an einem  Abend war keine Seltenheit und es wurden nicht weniger. 
Und dann müssen sie ja auch noch irgendwie entsorgt werden. Es war ein einziger Alptraum.
Ich griff dann doch zum Schneckenkorn, das giftige, und da  Katzen, Igel, __ Kröten,  Hund, Kringel- und Tigerschnecken  auch den Garten nutzen deckte ich alles mit Blumenuntersetzer, Steinen ab, schnitt Kunstrasen in Stücke usw. 
Das hatte noch den Vorteil, der Duft des Lockstoffs wird reduziert, so dass Nachbars __ Schnecken nicht mehr in so zahlreicher Menge zu uns kamen.
Da unter meinen Freunden viele ähnlich Betroffene sind habe ich hier einmal alles dokumentiert. 
http://schneckenkorn.blogspot.de/

Und jetzt geh ich zu den Algen


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Na, die Methode braucht aber sehr, sehr viel zeitlichen Einsatz - ansonsten ist das purer Wahnsinn, wie Du ja selbst erfahren konntest:


> Als nächstes empfahl mir eine Freundin das Schneckenkorn, heiß empfohlen von mehreren Anbietern, aber alle hatten den selben Inhaltsstoff, Metaldehyd, ein Nervengift in unterschiedlicher Konzentration, garantiert unschädlich für alle Nützlinge.
> Auch das probierte ich aus, sammelte die schleimigen __ Schnecken ein und fand meine tote __ Molche, __ Kröten, Weinbergschnecken und im Herbst sah ich eine Igelmutter und ihre Jungen sterben, denn entgegen jeder Behauptung, die Nützlinge würden geschont, habe ich beobachtet, schon die Berührung mit dem Schneckenkorn schadet den Tieren und allen Behauptungen, sie würden geschont, möchte ich widersprechen. Auch beobachtete ich, schon das Berühren der toten Schnecken schädigt den Igel und die anderen Tiere. Und ich traute mir nicht zu, alle vernichteten Schnecken zu finden.
> In dieser Zeit starb unsere Kater Fridolin und Cäsar qualvoll an einer Vergiftung. Bis heute sind die Umstände, wie es dazu kam, unklar.


(Quelle)

Das kann man ja wohl kaum so kommentarlos empfehlen


----------



## Hagalaz (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Laufenten sollen auch helfen


----------



## naturundkatzenhaus (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*



> Na, die Methode braucht aber sehr, sehr viel zeitlichen Einsatz - ansonsten ist das purer Wahnsinn, wie Du ja selbst erfahren konntest:



Zu Beginn ja, aber jetzt ist es Routine und geht fix. Zu drei Seiten des Gartens herrscht Ruhe, da erscheinen keine __ Schnecken mehr. Seite 4 ist ein Garten der nuraus  Rasen und Hecke besteht , da verläuft sich schon mal eine Schnecke in meine "geordnete Wildnis". Da lege ich dann prophylaktisch Schneckenkorn unter die dort vorhandenen Steinplatten und genieße bei jedem Gang durch den Garten meine unbeschädigten  Pflanzen. 


> Das kann man ja wohl kaum so kommentarlos empfehlen


So ist es, deshalb habe ich auch den Blog erstellt, um nicht immer wieder meine Erfahrung neu zu berichten. 
Denn einfach so ausstreuen, wie die Hersteller es empfehlen, ist verantwortungslos.

Laufenten wären nett, aber ich weiss nicht, was unsere Katzen dazu sagen würden. 

Viele Grüsse 
Renate


----------



## Finalein (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Renate,
mich würde mal interessieren. Wenn Du Schneckenkorn auslegst, dann nehmen doch aber Kringel oder Weinbergschnecken das auch auf, oder nicht?
Und was ist mit dem Schlegel?
Oder kommen diese __ Schnecken nicht unter die Scherben?
Gruß Lia, die sich jeden Abend auf die Pirsch macht


----------



## Finalein (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Und Laufenten,  das würden meine Katzen auch nicht mögen.


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

....ich hab dazu auch was zu sagen... erstens: ich hab noch nie nen __ Tigerschnegel gesehen....  zweitens:  Schneckenkorn ist für Haustiere hochgiftig, habe schon etliche Hunde dran sterben sehen....  drittens: sichere ich ,,wichtige" Pflanzen  mit SChneckenzaun oder Barriere aus Holzstreu ( Kleintierstreu) oder Stroh ab, das hasste die kleinen Schneckenviecher


----------



## Boneone (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Also ich hatte die letzten Jahre gute Erfolge indem ich penibel alle feuchten Schattenstellen von Laub & co gereinigt habe, dort fand ich auch viele __ Nacktschnecken, die ich gleich mit der Gartenschere zerschneide (denke das ist die schnellste Methode [keine Tierquälerei bzw. unnötiges leiden])

Laufenten kann man/frau auch mieten ^^

l.g.
alex

P.S.: http://www.biohelp.at/biohelp_h/


----------



## Gladius (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Von dem Tiegerschnegel hatte ich auch schon gehoert. Ich habe bei mir aber noch nie einen gesehen. Schade das man den nicht wie Marienkaefer oder so, als BIO Schaedlingsbekaempfung kaufen kann. 
Bei grossen Grundstuecken, mit Stauden, Strauchern usw. kann man nicht um jede Dahlie oder andere Blume nen Schneckenzaun ziehen. Da bleibt nur Schneckenkorn...


----------



## laolamia (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

also ich hatte 3 jahre laufenten- das half super

gruss marco
man(n) kann die __ schnecken dann im herbst indirekt essen


----------



## Boneone (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Habe das Jahr von Bekannter nähe Korneuburg/Donau gehört sie hat welche im Garten gesehen.
(weiß aber nicht ob die das Hochwasser überlebt haben)

"Sie ernähren sich von Pilzen, welken und abgestorbenen, selten auch frischen Pflanzenteilen sowie von Aas und räuberisch von anderen __ Nacktschnecken" Quelle :http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tigerschnegel#Lebensweise

Fraglich ob das eine Lösung ist da sie auch "abgestorbenen, selten auch frischen Pflanzenteilen" fressen ^^
(sobald es keine anderen Nacktschnecken gibt fressen die ja wieder Pflanzen an...)
mir wäre es __ Schnecken-frei bzw. sehr wenige lieber ^^


----------



## nik (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Hallo zusammen,

ich will nicht behaupten, dass das immer funktioniert wie bei uns, aber es ist schon eine sehr auffällige Änderung vonstatten gegangen.

Man nehme einen Garten wie unseren, main-nah mit reichlich zur Verfügung stehendem Grundwasser, gestalte einen intensiven Stauden-/Rosengarten und halte das Ganze immer schön feucht. 

Das Resultat war ein Eldorado für spanische __ Nacktschnecken! In den Hochzeiten haben wir alle 2, 3 Abende einen 5L Eimer voll Nacktschnecken abgesammelt. Das wurde dann besser, aber __ Funkien, Datura wurden in einem atemberaubenden Tempo aufgefressen! Seit dem haben wir Funkien in Töpfen sitzen, weil das damals gar nicht anders ging.

Dann kam das Teichlein und die __ Frösche, die Erdkröten, Igel war sowieso da. Ich bin mir sicher, dass der massive Rückgang der spanischen Wegschnecke vor allem mit den bei uns offensichtlich standorttreuen Grasfröschen zusammenhing. Bemerkenswert war auch, mit dem Rückgang der Nacktschnecken tauchten die Weinbergschnecken auf. Heute sehe ich auf 10 vielleicht sogar 20 Weinbergschnecken eine spanische Wegschnecke. Die tritt kaum noch in Erscheinung. Es gibt noch wenige Stellen im Garten da sieht man noch Spuren von Schneckenfraß, ist aber vernachlässigbar. Zu tun ist schon lange nichts mehr.


Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Sigridkira (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Hallo,
Schneckenkorn will ich nicht streuen, bei der Nachbarin habe ich eine vergiftet Kröte gesehen, neben dem Schneckenkorn gesehen. 
Nachdem die ersten Pflänzchen innerhalb einer Woche komplett gefressen wurden, von den __ Schnecken, habe ich jetzt ein Hochbeet bekommen. Man Mann hat es selbst gebaut, ich kann es nur empfehlen. Endlich wächst das Gemüse. Ich habe die erste Woche noch Schnecken im Hochbeer abgesammelt, die waren wohl noch in der Erde. Jetzt ist alles wunderbar.
Allerdings habe ich auch im gesamten Garten an 3 Abenden jeweils ca. 300 - 400 Schnecken abgesammelt, mit der Taschenlampe, Schnecken sind zwar immer noch da, aber jetzt ist es erträglicher.
Liebe Grüße
Sigrid


----------



## jolantha (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*



Gladius schrieb:


> Bei grossen Grundstuecken, mit Stauden, Strauchern usw. kann man nicht um jede Dahlie oder andere Blume nen Schneckenzaun ziehen. Da bleibt nur Schneckenkorn...



Manchmal habe ich hier so das Gefühl, daß Ratschläge und Tips überhaupt nicht gelesen werden ! 
Da wird dann einfach mal wieder die eigene Meinung reingeknallt, ohne mal zuzugeben, daß es bessere Möglichkeiten als Schneckenkorn gibt . 
2000 m ² Grundstück sind ja nun wirklich nicht klein, und ich nehme kein Schneckenkorn, 
sondern, wie oben schon erwähnt, einen Eimer, Einweghandschuhe zum Einsammeln , 
und dann eine Schaufel Löschkalk über die __ Schnecken, und ab in die Mülltonne . 

,


----------



## Sigridkira (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Hallo,
zu Laufenten kann ich auch etwas sagen, da wir ca. 3 Jahre lang Laufenten hatten. Leider ist dann die Entin verstorben, den Erpel habe wir dann nach langen Suchen gut in einer anderen Gruppe mit Entinen untergebracht.
Auch ich dachte damals, Laufenten fressen nur Nachtschnecken. Dem ist aber nicht so. Die __ Enten fressen alles an Insekten, __ Käfer, __ Schnecken, __ Würmer, __ Fliegen usw. Auch an Salat- oder Gemüseanbau ist nicht mehr zu denken, sie fressen vor allem gerne junges Gemüse. 
Nach einem halben Jahr war weit und breit keine Schnecke mehr zu finden, ich dachte schon die wären ausgestorben. Wir haben die Enten natürlich auch zugefüttert mit Entenkorn, und zum Glück hat Oma noch eine große Wiese, sie brauchen auch viel Gras zum fressen und eine Badegelegenheit. 
Sie habe auch immer versucht in unseren Teich zu gelangen, das will aber keiner gerne, den Teich kennt man dann nicht wieder.
Auch im Winter ist es nicht so leicht, denn sie brauchen es warm. In unserer umgebauten Hundehütte war es zu kalt, deshalb zogen sie dann im Winter um ins Hühnerhaus, da ist es wärmer. Aber sie müssen zu den Hühnern abgetrennt sein, da Hühner immer sauberes Wasser benötigen, und Enten das Wasser innerhalb von 5 Minuten in eine Kloake verwandeln.
Schneckenenten sind also ein Supermittel gegen Schnecken, aber in der Haltung nicht ganz einfach, vor alles braucht man viel Platz, 
LG Sigrid


----------



## laolamia (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

hallo ja das stimmt.
also gemuese grass und pflanzen haben meine nicht gefressen, grasssamen schon. klar alle anderen insekten auch. (natur halt)
auch ich hatte meine beiden in einer hundehuette und hab ihnen einen maurertubben eingegraben.
morgens gabs immer weizen und dann durften sie raus und stuerzten sich kopfueber ins blumenbeet um die __ schnecken im tau zu suchen.
um das winterproblem zu umgehen wurden sie im oktober geschlachtet 
die kinder gaben ihnen jedes jahr den gleichen namen...peter und josie lol

gruss marco


----------



## mitch (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Hallo,

durch dieses Thema inspiriert war ich grade mal mit der Taschenlampe im Garten zum nachsehen: 
die __ Tigerschnegel sind in der Überzahl so ungefähr 8:2  und sie gehen auch nicht an die "schönen" Pflanzen wie die Spanischen Wegschnecken.​


----------



## Hagalaz (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*



Finalein schrieb:


> Und Laufenten,  das würden meine Katzen auch nicht mögen.



Ich denke die __ Enten würden die Katze er verhauen ist so meine Erfahrung


----------



## lotta (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

 ich sammel auch um den Teich rum alles weg, was sich an __ Schnecken dort aufhält...
mit dem Erfolg, dass die nächsten über Nacht kommen und die ersten den Rückweg auch wieder finden.
außerdem gehen die an meine Teichpflanzen
nach vielen Wochen, habe ich doch zum Schneckenkorn gegriffen


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Hallo,

mal zur Verdeutlichung - das hier sind __ Tigerschnegel - die tun nix, die sind nützlich:
 

Also lassen!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache es wie Christine,


> Ich bevorzuge immer noch die gute alte Spachtel-Methode "aus eins mach zwei".



ich hab 2 ausrangierte Scheren die sind für diesen Zweck noch ideal, wobei bei mir sonst
jedes Lebewesen eine Daseinsberechtigung hat, aber bei den __ Nacktschnecken hört meine
Tierliebe auf.

LG Markus


----------



## pyro (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Ich habe aber auch irgendwo gelesen das man die Nacktschneckenhälften nicht liegen lassen soll denn das würde weitere __ Nacktschnecken anlocken - ähnlich wie Bier.

Dank der Warnung und Information über Tiegerschnegel gibt es inzwischen einige Exemplare davon auf der Welt die es ohne diesen Thread nicht mehr geben würde...

Bei mir ist das Verhältnis aber noch mies... ca. 50 spanische Wegschnecken auf einen __ Tigerschnegel.

Ich geh nun nochmal sammeln am Moorbeet und dann ins Bett.


----------



## schilfgrün (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

- das ist kein Witz, ich kenne jemanden, der sich zur Bekämpfung von __ Nacktschnecken   Laufenten hält und sie zu diesem Zweck auch vermietet.
Ansonsten halte ich es wie Christine - keine Chemi anzuwenden - allerdings kann ich selbst auch solche Tierchen nicht einfach mit einem Spachtel o.ä. umbringen. Damals machte ich mir die Mühe, sie jeden Tag einzusammeln und umzusiedeln.
Seit einigen Jahren haben wir einen festen Futterplatz für Igel. In ihrer Saison kommen täglich bis zu fünf Igel auf einmal - über den Winter nur manchmal vereinzelt.
Seither haben wir nur noch eine schwindend geringe Anzahl Igel.

Gruß - Ingo :smoki


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

ich hab mal Tomaten retten wollen und Plastikkanister mit Bier gefüllt, waren schnell voll mit __ Schnecken, kann aber jetzt nicht bestätigen dass dann noch mehr SChnecken kamen, nach ein paar Tagen hatte ich kein Schneck
enfrass mehr


----------



## dragsterrobby (31. Juli 2013)

*Braune  Nacktschnecken.*

Moin moin,
nun war es soooooo trocken in letzter Zeit aber wir haben braune Nacktschnecken ohne Ende!!!
Jeden Abend kommen sie aus der angrenzenden Wiese, die völlig vertrocknet ist und unsere 7 Schafe dort futtern.
Ich fasse es nicht, solche Massen das man fast nich gehen kann und das man Angst haben muß, bei jedem Schritt diverse __ Schnecken platt zu treten!
Ist es bei euch auch so?


----------



## einfachichKO (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Braune  Nacktschnecken.*

Also bei uns hält sich das in Grenzen, ein paar wenige die ich aus dem Teich gefischt habe, kann man eigentlich fast an der Hand abzählen.
Sammelst du die auf, oder was machst Du mit denen?


----------



## jolantha (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Braune  Nacktschnecken.*

Günter,
ich habe schon über 600 Nacktschnecken gesammelt.
Bei mir kommen sie erst mal in einen Eimer, dann Löschkalk ( Branntkalk) drüber, gut gerührt,. und
dann ab in die Mülltonne. 
Durch den Löschkalk habe ich auch nie Maden oder Ungeziefer in der Tonne ( Biotonne ) .


----------



## einfachichKO (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Braune  Nacktschnecken.*

Hat die Biotonne dann nicht ihre eigentliche Funktion verloren?


----------



## jolantha (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Braune  Nacktschnecken.*

Nein, Kalk nimmst Du ja auch, um die Kompostierung zu beschleunigen, es verrottet 
dann alles schneller und besser.


----------



## Michael H (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Braune  Nacktschnecken.*

Nacktschnecken hält sich bei mir auch in Grenzen , finde eher das die , die mit ihrem Haus Rum rennen mehr geworden sind .
Da meine Kleine liebevolle __ Schnecken Sammlerin ist , seh ich immer nur die vollen Eimer im Garten stehe , die ich dann ( wenn ich darf ) in der Bio Tonne entsorge ......


----------



## dragsterrobby (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Braune  Nacktschnecken.*

Moin,
ne ich mach da garnix, die gehen wie sie gekommen sind!
Außerdem sind es viel zu viele, die da jeden Abend auf wanderschafft sind.
Finde sie halt nur ekelig, diese Schleimer!


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Braune  Nacktschnecken.*



Michael H schrieb:


> Nacktschnecken hält sich bei mir auch in Grenzen , finde eher das die , die mit ihrem Haus Rum rennen mehr geworden sind .
> Da meine Kleine liebevolle __ Schnecken Sammlerin ist , seh ich immer nur die vollen Eimer im Garten stehe , die ich dann ( wenn ich darf ) in der Bio Tonne entsorge ......



Hallo Michael,

ich hoffe, dass Du nicht die harmlosen und nützlichen Häusleschnecken entsorgst 

Wirklich schädlich sind wirklich nur die roten Spanier und die kleinen nackten Salatschnecken.


----------



## tyler (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Hallo Leute,ich habe mich auch über diese __ Nacktschnecken geärgert da sie meine Kräuter  aufgefressen haben.Eines abends sah ich dann einen __ Grasfrosch im Kräuterbeet der alles geregelt hat dazu noch 3 Igel die sich sattgefressen haben.Mehr braucht man wohl nicht ,alle wech:smoki.LG Angelika


----------



## Eva-Maria (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Wir haben auch jede Menge __ Nacktschnecken,
die sich im Frühjahr an den neu sprießenden Stauden gütlich taten...
und immer noch gut unterwegs sind bei uns.
Graben hinter dem Grundstück und dahinter Pferdekoppel,
es nimmt und nimmt kein Ende 
Ich sammle jeden Morgen ab, dann kriegen sie ein schönes Salzbad,
elende M...viecher:evil


----------



## slavina (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Ja,
dieses Jahr ist es besonders schlimm.Meinen wunderschönen grossen türkischen __ Mohn haben die Biester aufgefressen.Sammele jeden Abend und jeden Morgen ab.Es werden nicht weniger.
Das ist eine Plage!!!evil:evil
LG,
Tina

P.S. Seit ein paar Tagen habe ich Bierfallen aufgestellt.Habe da morgens so ca. 20 Stück drinn.


----------



## libsy (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Mit Bierfallen ziehst du aber __ Schnecken an.


----------



## slavina (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Ja das stimmt,
Jedenfalls funktioniert es bei mir ganz gut und sie fressen meine Pflanzen jetzt nicht mehr an.
Sonst bleibt nur absammeln.
LG,
Tina


----------



## dragsterrobby (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Moin,
mit absammeln hab ich hier keine Chance, ist zu groß das Grundstück. 
Schneckenkorn geht auch nicht, da wir Hunde haben, die ständig die __ Nase auf der Erde haben!
Mit Bierfallen ziehe ich mir noch mehr __ Schnecken heran!
Bleibt wohl nur, weiterhin aufpassen wo man abends hin tritt.


----------



## einfachichKO (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*



tyler schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,ich habe mich auch über diese __ Nacktschnecken geärgert da sie meine Kräuter  aufgefressen haben.Eines abends sah ich dann einen __ Grasfrosch im Kräuterbeet der alles geregelt hat dazu noch 3 Igel die sich sattgefressen haben.Mehr braucht man wohl nicht ,alle wech:smoki.LG Angelika



Dann hast Du aber ganz goßes Glück, das sich bei Dir die "Natur" drum Natur kümmert...


----------



## dragsterrobby (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Mittel gegen Nachtschnecken*

Moin,
wenn ich nicht 2 Hunde hätte. hätte ich Laufenten, die regeln das auch!


----------

